# Neues PC System - Tipps zu Komponenten?



## Worrel (17. Januar 2021)

So, ein neuer PC soll her.

Diesmal hab ich keinen Bock aufs Schrauben und will mir zB bei Alternate einen fertig zusammenstellen lassen.

Verwendung:
PC Gaming (wie überraschend in diesem Forum )
Bild, Musik und Video Bearbeitung
Filme in 3480x2160 streamen

Eckdaten:
Budget: erste Erkundungen haben für mich einen Preis von ~1200 Euro sinnvoll erscheinen lassen.

AMD 7 3700 oder vergleichbare Intel CPU (?)
NVidia RTX 3060 TI
16 GB Ram
500 GB SSD => Systemplatte

Ideal: Schweineleise, da ich darüber auch Musik höre und dabei halt kein Dauerrauschen haben will. 
(Apropos: gibt's eigentlich für Win 10 irgend eine Art von Sparmodus fürs Musikhören? Weil, FLACs wiedergeben sollte ja eigentlich nicht soviel Power brauchen, daß dafür das geasamte System mit allen Kernen auf Hab Acht stehen muß ...)

Natürlich ist Kaufen jetzt doof, weil wegen die Preise. dh: mit den jetzigen Mondpreisen würden sich die Komponenten wohl eher zu 1600 Euro addieren. Die 1200 Euro sind auf "normale" Preise gemünzt.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Intel aktuell aussieht aber die neuen Ryzen CPUs sind extrem sparsam ohne Last. Ich könnte morgen mal schauen wie viel W mein 3900X zieht beim FLAC abspielen, aber das ist sicherlich nichts worüber man sich groß Gedanken machen müsste. Ordentlicher Kühler drauf, Mainboard ohne Chipsatzlüfter, leises Netzteil und eine Grafikkarte, die im Idle die Lüfter abstellt, dann dürfte da nicht viel zu hören sein.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2021)

Bei Intel hast du halt einen Core i7-10700F, der etwas stärker in Games ist. Dafür ist der Ryzen problemlos übertaktbar. 

Als SSD bei dem Budget bitte 1TB nehmen, alles andere wäre Unfug. Das macht 30-40€ Mehrpreis aus.

Und bei der Grafikkarte: viel Glück, dass du ÜBERHAUPT eine bekommst... ggf. macht es Sinn, zuerst eine gebrauchte oder eine schwächere zu nehmen. Ich hab doch glatt vorgestern eine farbikneue GTX 1050 Ti für einen Zweit-PC für "nur" 150€ neu bekommen, die liegt jetzt auch schon wieder bei Minimum 170-180€  ^^


----------



## Batze (19. Januar 2021)

Bei der CPU kann man nichts dagegen sagen. Nimm sie einfach.
Grafik, wie du selbst weißt, je nach Verfügbarkeit.
16GB RAM reichen auch voll aus, aufrüsten je nach Anwendung kannst du dann immer noch Preisgünstig je nach Budget. Falls du allerdings eher Hochwertige Videobearbeitung machst, ich kenne ja dein Programm nicht womit du arbeitest, würde ich da eventuell auf 32 GB gehen. Gute Video Programme schlucken Ram zum Frühstück, wenn du weißt was ich meine.
Bei der SSD gibt es hier wohl einige Diskussionen, ich finde deine Auswahl recht gut.
Du schreibst, 500 GB normal SSD System, also ich gehe davon aus das du darauf alles draufballerst was so an Hauptprogrammen, auch Game Launcher drauf soll. Und dann noch Platz hast für das ein oder andere Game und dann den Rest auf deine schon vorhandenen HDs schaufelst und wenn dann mehr Budget da ist dir du weitere SSDs Nachkaufst, sehr vernünftig. Denn momentan brauch ja nicht jedes Game zwingend eine SSD und eine S.2 schon gar nicht.
Und eine 500GB System Platte mit allen wirklichen Tools/Programmen ist leichter und schneller immer wieder zu Backuppen als eine 1 -xx TB Platte, das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Deine ersten Gedanken zum Neuem Grund PC sehen sehr gut aus i.m.A.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei der Grafikkarte: viel Glück, dass du ÜBERHAUPT eine bekommst... ggf. macht es Sinn, zuerst eine gebrauchte oder eine schwächere zu nehmen.



Nix da, ich warte, bis es die 3060 Ti für einen realistischen Preis gibt. Soviel Zeit muß sein.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Falls du allerdings eher Hochwertige Videobearbeitung machst, ich kenne ja dein Programm nicht womit du arbeitest, würde ich da eventuell auf 32 GB gehen. Gute Video Programme schlucken Ram zum Frühstück, wenn du weißt was ich meine.


Naja, "hochwertig" ... momentan nehm ich halt zB einen SchleFaZ Stream auf, der dann ~5GB als Videodatei auf die Waage bringt und schneide da die Werbung raus.

Irgendwann™ könnte ich auch mal so Let's Play ähnliche Videos fabrizieren wollen - wenn mir da mal was besseres einfällt als einfach beim Gamen als Offkommentar irgendwas ohne Skript runterzulabern ...


----------



## Hypertrax99 (30. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nix da, ich warte, bis es die 3060 Ti für einen realistischen Preis gibt. Soviel Zeit muß sein.


Das wird fürchte ich noch lange dauern. Die Preise steigen teilweise immernoch und es wird auch noch gekauft ._.
Bei Alternate war letztens noch die ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 TUF GAMING OC verfügbar und nun ist sie weg, für 900€. Das ist doch krank. 
Preise teilweise 300€ mehr als zum Release. Wahnsinn.

Glaube jetzt ist ein guter Zeitpunkt die alte Grafikkarte bei Ebay zu verticken xD


----------

